# Opinions on an ATV Trailer



## BobUrban (Oct 27, 2014)

Looking at this Yutrax - any opinions?  What are you all using to tow around behind a quad?


----------



## redmule (Oct 27, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> Looking at this Yutrax - any opinions?  What are you all using to tow around behind a quad?


Heres mine


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 27, 2014)

I ended up buying a Polar ATV trailer with the optional side extensions.  I looked at that one but IIRC, it doesn't have wheel bearings but bushings.  That was a deal breaker for me.

They also offer it with walking arms if you want it setup that way.


----------



## BobUrban (Oct 27, 2014)

yea - the no bearings thing I don't like but the fatty tires and walking arms make it attractive  just trying for some opinions/suggestions.  I appreciate the input.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 27, 2014)

if you want walking arms.  It has more volume and weight capacity.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200311375_200311375


----------



## jebatty (Oct 28, 2014)

Take at look at this at Northern Tool, search "farm trailer."


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 28, 2014)

This is mine. I wasn't sure how I would like the tires sticking out on the sides like that, but I've come to really like it. It is wide, but the big tires just slide off trees in the woods. It is also very stable. I like the ball hitch vs a pin, and it has wheel bearings. I thought about attaching some side boards somehow, but it holds enough for my almost 30 year old Big Bear.




I got it at TSC about six years ago. Haven't seen one ethere since, and I couldn't find it on Swisher's website.


----------



## j7art2 (Oct 28, 2014)

I tow this behind my quad for wood gathering and hauling with homemade sides from pallets.

http://www.harborfreight.com/870-lb...ailer-with-8-inch-wheels-and-tires-42708.html

and I use this one for towing my dirt bikes, quad, etc behind the truck, or if I need to move something REALLY big with the quad.

http://www.harborfreight.com/1090-l...-12-inch-four-lug-wheels-and-tires-90153.html

Both are phenomenal for the price. A few buddies of mine have HF trailers, and they've lasted years and years. And yes, you can use your 20% off coupon on them. I got my small one for $159, and large one for $189.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 28, 2014)

I got an ohio steel from on place on ebay that gets northern steel shipping rejects for cheap.  Here is a link to the one I got for $100.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...ci_sku=14216&gclid=CM24v4OL0MECFUkF7AodLRAAUA


----------



## bassJAM (Oct 28, 2014)

I like the idea of the walking beam type trailers for any technical trail riding.  For most people, I think a typical single axle trailer is more than enough though.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's my Polar loaded with mostly Oak and Black Locust.


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 28, 2014)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Here's my Polar loaded with mostly Oak and Black Locust.
> 
> View attachment 142684
> View attachment 142685
> View attachment 142686


I use a polar with side extensions also. They dump and swivel and the new models have tandem axles that follow the ground for a smooth ride. Plus the weight capacity of Polars are impressive. Mine is rated at 1500 pounds.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 28, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I use a polar with side extensions also. They dump and swivel and the new models have tandem axles that follow the ground for a smooth ride. Plus the weight capacity of Polars are impressive. Mine is rated at 1500 pounds.



The ones with walking arms are a different model.  I just bought mine a few months ago and had the choice of either model.  You can also buy the walking arm set as an add-on to mine and yours if you want/need walking arms.

Yep, 1500lbs.  They are also very well balanced when fully loaded, just having enough tongue weight.  Most of the weight is on the trailer.


----------



## Knots (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm seriously considering a "buy once - cry once" purchase for this.  I have 80+ acres of rough wood lot to harvest from and I need something the same width as the tractor/ATV, that can haul a good amount of heavy wet wood, and do it on uneven ground.

http://www.mountaingoattrailers.com


----------



## bassJAM (Oct 29, 2014)

Question for you guys with the Polar trailers....how thick is the plastic, and do you see it cracking while tossing logs in when it's freezing cold out?  I've got an old metal trailer that I pull behind my garden tractor, and it's about rusted through and ready to be replaced and I like the design and price of those Polar units, I'm just a little worried about plastic.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 29, 2014)

Knots said:


> I'm seriously considering a "buy once - cry once" purchase for this.  I have 80+ acres of rough wood lot to harvest from and I need something the same width as the tractor/ATV, that can haul a good amount of heavy wet wood, and do it on uneven ground.
> 
> http://www.mountaingoattrailers.com



looks like a heck of a trailer!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 29, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> Question for you guys with the Polar trailers....how thick is the plastic, and do you see it cracking while tossing logs in when it's freezing cold out?  I've got an old metal trailer that I pull behind my garden tractor, and it's about rusted through and ready to be replaced and I like the design and price of those Polar units, I'm just a little worried about plastic.



I, too, had/have the same concerns.  I've only have had mine for a few months, so I can't comment on the cold weather part.  It has held up good so far with the throwing of the wood.  I've not babied it either.  I'm guessing one would have to take it easy on it in the extreme cold.

WiscWoody may be able to better answer your question, as he's had it longer than I have.  I bought it based on all the reviews I've read.  IMO, it was the best "bang for the buck" one I could find.  I found some real nice ones, but didn't want to spend $2,000+ on one...lol


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 29, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> Question for you guys with the Polar trailers....how thick is the plastic, and do you see it cracking while tossing logs in when it's freezing cold out?  I've got an old metal trailer that I pull behind my garden tractor, and it's about rusted through and ready to be replaced and I like the design and price of those Polar units, I'm just a little worried about plastic.


The plastic is good and thick. It's cold where I live and I've never had a problem with it cracking as of eight years now. Without a garage mine has been left outside and no problems there either. I did change my coupler to a ball coupler. It came with a pin coupler.


----------



## bassJAM (Oct 29, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> The plastic is good and thick. It's cold where I live and I've never had a problem with it cracking as of eight years now. Without a garage mine has been left outside and no problems there either. I did change my coupler to a ball coupler. It came with a pin coupler.



Good to know, especially since sun can damage plastic more than anything else!  8 years is a pretty good track record.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 29, 2014)

The ohio steel model is half the price and holds $750 lbs, no plastic cracking it is heavy duty.  I highly doubt you will be carrying more weight than that on a small trailer, I have never had an issues and over 20 cords of wood.  It other words, I have been very happy.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 29, 2014)

golfandwoodnut said:


> The ohio steel model is half the price and holds $750 lbs, no plastic cracking it is heavy duty.  I highly doubt you will be carrying more weight than that on a small trailer, I have never had an issues and over 20 cords of wood.  It other words, I have been very happy.



It's only 12.5 CF though.  Those Polar ones really do haul a lot of wood when you get the optional side extensions.  Just the cart is 22 CF and they state by adding the extensions it increases it's volume capacity by 60%....so that would mean a total of 35 CF....roughly 1/4 of a full cord per load.


----------



## bassJAM (Oct 29, 2014)

Being able to carry that much wood is tempting too.  Right now I take about 4 trips from the wood pile to the garage every 2 weeks to stack wood inside the garage.  With a trailer that large, I could probably just park it and leave it loaded, and save all that time re-stacking.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 29, 2014)

That is what I'll be doing.  I'll be parking it outside the basement walk-out door and will only be taking inside a wheelbarrow load at a time when I need it.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 29, 2014)

This is what I use.  I picked one up on sale for $250.  
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/ohio-steel-professional-grade-125-cu-ft-swivel-dump-cart

The absolute best thing about it is that it has the same clearance as my 700 Grizzly..which is over a foot.  I can drive right over stumps and not worry about getting caught up.  I load it so full of wood, I have to use 4WD on the quad to get moving.  I have also loaded it right to the top with crushed stone without any sign of issue.  

I use it every week and drive it through the woods with very heavy loads.  I highly recommend.


----------



## j7art2 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll take a pic of my HF trailer with wood in it sometime. For the price, it's really fantastic. It's very well balanced as well, to where I can load it up without the quad present, and still tip it and hook it to the quad with ease. It'll hold about half a face just piled on. More if you stack it.


----------



## xman23 (Oct 30, 2014)

I got the Ohio steel (plastic) one at tractor supply. I've had it 4 summers. It is heavy plastic. I was loading a bunch of 150 lbs rounds in it. I was concerned about bending the sides and bottom, which it did. I was going to put a plywood floor and side walls, but started splitting those rounds in the woods. Then no problem, loading it a foot above the sides.

For the money, I like it. Big balloon tires and great ground clearance. For my 350 cc ATV it's enough trailer. Store it out of the sun, plastic UV damage and gets brittle.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 30, 2014)

sportbikerider78 said:


> This is what I use.  I picked one up on sale for $250.
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/ohio-steel-professional-grade-125-cu-ft-swivel-dump-cart
> 
> The absolute best thing about it is that it has the same clearance as my 700 Grizzly..which is over a foot.  I can drive right over stumps and not worry about getting caught up.  I load it so full of wood, I have to use 4WD on the quad to get moving.  I have also loaded it right to the top with crushed stone without any sign of issue.
> ...



That is the one I have been talking about, I think it is great.


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 30, 2014)

I have one of these John Deere model 80 trailers. This thing is built MUCH stronger than the ones you can buy these days. Works great behind the tractor or 4 wheeler.  I kind of wish it was a little bigger for firewood though. After reading about them, I kind of feel guilty actually using it because apparently they're somewhat of a collector's item.


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 31, 2014)

This thread is a good one! There's a lot of good user input on many trailer brands and types. I myself would still buy another Polar trailer if mine were somehow lost for some reason like an F5 twister rolling around here all the way from Oklahoma.... Here's some reviews from a popular seller online for the 1200 pound model. Not the best trailer around but lots of bang for the buck imo.

http://www.amazon.com/product-reviews/B007HG5JRO/ref=acr_search_see_all?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## jebatty (Oct 31, 2014)

Take a look at this to haul logs out of the woods.

Log Trailer


----------



## ewdudley (Oct 31, 2014)

jebatty said:


> Take a look at this to haul logs out of the woods.
> 
> Log Trailer


You may spell it 'trailer', but most would pronounce it '/wæɡ.ən/'.


----------



## jebatty (Oct 31, 2014)

... also carriage, cart, lorry, caisson, dray, tram, and gilly ...


----------



## rwilly (Oct 31, 2014)

jebatty said:


> Take at look at this at Northern Tool, search "farm trailer."




That is what I have been wanting to get. Put some side posts on it and I could haul 8' long "logs" down the forest service roads. I like to pick up the smaller dead stuff that is already down that no one else wants. With small logs in the 8" or smaller range you can buck it up, or use the logs to build outbuildings to store more firewood!
Pull it behind my quad.


----------



## bassJAM (Nov 1, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> I have one of these John Deere model 80 trailers. This thing is built MUCH stronger than the ones you can buy these days. Works great behind the tractor or 4 wheeler.  I kind of wish it was a little bigger for firewood though. After reading about them, I kind of feel guilty actually using it because apparently they're somewhat of a collector's item.



Use that sucker and don't feel guilty!!  I wish my metal garden tractor trailer was built that well!


----------



## KD0AXS (Nov 1, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> Use that sucker and don't feel guilty!!  I wish my metal garden tractor trailer was built that well!


I don't feel that guilty. It gets used regularly.


----------



## MJFlores (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm in the market for a decent cart and had all but given up.  My old one of 12 years finally falling apart....rusted through, bent axle, and needs tires and rims.  I bought a new cart that lasted one trip to the woods so it went back to HD.  I was thinking of building one myself and then saw one at TS by Ohio Steel.  It's got a big plastic tub, heavy frame, and two short 1" steel axles with ATV style tires.  It looks like a real rugged cart for hauling firewood out of the woods.  It's $300 so...I think I'm going to go buy it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 4, 2014)

I had my cousin -- a welder by trade -- build me a custom trailer. Took one of those larger old-style metal trailers and dropped the puny wheels . . . replaced them with two wheels/tires off a Saab . . . hence my Saab trailer. Works great for working in the woods.

The pic is a bit blurry . . . but you can see this trailer compared to one of those trailers you can buy at Lowes, Home Depot, etc. . . . as you can see the one my cousin fixed up for me is much larger and is more rugged . . . only drawback is the ground clearance is still not as high as I would have liked.

The other pic is our ATV Club trailer that my cousin built . . . walking beam suspension . . . this trailer is the true cat's meow. Holds plenty of wood, high ground clearance and wicked tough. Sometimes I have this at my house . . . and on occasion I have been known to take it into the woods.


----------

